# Changing photo from color to have a cartoon effect in Corel x3



## durakraft (Jun 24, 2007)

I am trying to take a colored photo and make it into cartoon effect in corel draw x3. Can someone tell me how to do that


----------



## brbpro (May 13, 2008)

Well here goes. Import jpg image onto the page then clik bitmap then go to trace bitmap pick clipart . it will give you another screen and on there it will give you a area called color mode, open to black & white or gray scale, now go back up detail & smoothing and adjust untill it's where you want it. This will give you a differant look you might also want to try all of them to get what you want ans to better learn progham. This should get you started on it.


----------

